
Secret Facebook Group of Twitter Personalities Has Been Coordinating Harassment - mariedm
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanhatesthis/lol-league-france-harassment-women-lgbt-journalists
======
luckylion
Sounds like gamejournopros from the other side. I wonder how different players
will react.

